# Mastering Compound Bows Printed Version



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Is almost here










If dealers re interested in stocking please Pm me and I will give you dealer pricing. 
This book has received rave reviews from all those who have read it, including Archery Focus.


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

I like the cover Marcus, nice quote!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Thought you'ld like it. 

Now ready for order, shipping next week

http://www.urbanarchery.com/index.php?cPath=33 

Will be shipping late next week. 
Includes 

_Mastering Archery Technique Analysis - James Park_ 
_$22.64US (approx) 
_Mastering Archery Technique Analysis Ltd Edition - James Park_ 
_$37.73US (approx) 

_Mastering Compound Bows -James Park_ 
_$22.64US (approx)

_Mastering Compound Bows Ltd Edition -James Park_ 
__$37.73US (approx) 

The Limited Editions are numbered and signed by Jim, plus you can also have a message put on the book, great for a Xmas Present.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

My order is in for both books! Can't wait to get them!


Thanks,
--Mike


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Marcus,
Have these begun shipping yet?

thanks,
--Mike


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

About 3 more days Mike, you're up near the top of the list, should have around a week after they ship.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Two Books?*

Is Mastering Compound Bows the one that was available on CD and the other one is brand new? What subject matter does each cover?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

JBird,
Does it really matter?  in the greater scheme of things, just buy them both and add them to your library, I'm sure you'll need whatever is covered in each of them at some point!  Actually, if you follow the link Marcus provided, it gives a decent overview of the topics of each book.


--mike


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Is there any difference between the printed version of "Masterng Compund Bows" and the electronic version I already have? Does it have any new material?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The printed one is a revised version and covers some new information on field shooting etc. You may not need to buy the printed one if you already have the CD version. 

Mastering Archery Technique Analysis is a must. I spent last year struggling to shoot 290 on a Vegas (red and yellow face) round (use to shoot 298-300) and thanks to this book I've been able to find and fix many of the form faults I had developed and this week have shot 3 298 rounds (300 again soon I'm sure). Brilliant book. 

JBird
MCB covers all aspects of shooting a compound bow including form, basic setup, sight settings, field shooting, equipment setup, weight distribution etc. 

MATA covers how to use photos to analyse your form and get your form into the right spots. It shows you what to look for and what photos to take. Only 5 photos are needed and you can completely rectify someone's form problems remotely. Also talks about what video to use. Many people waste time on taking photos from the wrong angles.


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

How many pages are these books?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

MATA is 44
MCB is 96


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Are they available in a English version? or just Austrailian?


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL!

Thanks! I needed that! (It's been a LOOOONG day.)



Punch_Master said:


> *Are they available in a English version? or just Austrailian?   *


----------

